# Found a lump under the skin on Gunny's back



## mwiacek10 (Nov 8, 2010)

Let me start out with I'm making a call to the vet in 5 mins when they open. Last night my husband was petting Gunny and found a lump under the skin, on his back right at his hip bone. Its a little larger than the size of a pea. He whined a little when I was touching (squeezing) it. I thought maybe an ingrown hair, but didn't see a head on it. Not sure what this could be. I know Boxers are prone to skin conditions, but haven't heard anything about GSDs. Has anyone seen this before?


----------



## sashadog (Sep 2, 2011)

Ugh... yes. Every once and while Sasha will get basically huge zits. They feel like pea sized, sometimes a little larger, lumps and they're sore but they will pop if you squeeze them and use a warm compress to draw the rest out. The vet has also cleared them up for us but they will eventually go away on their own if you leave them. I don't know if that's what your pup has but they are gross (look like rotten cottage cheese gunk  ) but harmless... If it feels really firm though, can't hurt to get it checked out.


----------



## Fade2Black (Apr 30, 2012)

Not with my current GS Kaos. My my last GS Genesis had one. The vet said it was a cyst. He just put a paper towel or something like that and squeezed the stuff out. I think he said it was only a problem if it didn't drain and got infected. Then they would have to lance it.....

My cousin has a golden. He has several lumps fatty tumors. They don't hurt when they are touched....

(looks like you are but just in case) But I would still see the vet. I have to watch my current GS for lumps because he had a hair follicle tumor on one his his toes on his right leg. The toe had to be amputated. Vet said if a dog gets them they can get others. Lucky Kaos never had another....


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

Dooney is on antibiotics right now for this. I too thought it was a cyst/ingrown hair, but it just hurt her and nothing came out. Vet tried to draw fluid out of it and got no puss but a little "plug" she looked at it under microscope and it is bacteria- I though better safe than sorry !


----------



## wildwolf60 (Apr 13, 2001)

Wow...my last male was named Gunny too! He used to get these lumps, like pimples on certain areas of his body. You could squeeze them and it was like a zit-white cottage cheese like stuff would come out. Once we found that you could do that, I would keep an eye on him and clean them out for him. Got rid of all but one persistent one around his butt. He never seemed to mind me doing that either. But I had checked with the vet first. Now, our Luna has cysts all over. Vet said as long as they don't get bigger or hurt her to leave them alone. But she's an older girl, probably around 11 at least now. We never knew her exact age due to het being a stray at the shelter when we adopted her. Shes's still got a sparkle in her eyes! 
I hope that your Gunny's lump just turns out to be something minor and you can get it fixed quickly! Good luck and please let us know what you find.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If these are sebeceous cysts, then tumeric powder supplement may help reduce them. My long coat Kacie had a few pop up and I researched it some, I think the addition of salmon oil is partially the cause/along with her coat density. She had a big one on her rump/base of tail which I had aspirated/and labs run....to make sure it was benign. 
The tumeric did reduce or dissolve a couple. The rump one somehow has finally reduced in size after two years. I haven't given her tumeric for a couple months.
Worth a shot to supplement with, and it isn't risky.


----------



## Dooney's Mom (May 10, 2011)

Well I went to look at Dooney's bump yesterday since it has been getting smalle (was the size of a pea) , and the most digusting stuff popped out, I kept sqeezing it out, and now the "bump" itself is gone, though I did get a little more out of it tonight- be prepared if it does pop- DIGUSTING cheesey looking white stuff-- ugh!


----------



## BrokenSailor (Oct 22, 2013)

onyx'girl said:


> If these are sebeceous cysts, then tumeric powder supplement may help reduce them. My long coat Kacie had a few pop up and I researched it some, I think the addition of salmon oil is partially the cause/along with her coat density. She had a big one on her rump/base of tail which I had aspirated/and labs run....to make sure it was benign.
> The tumeric did reduce or dissolve a couple. The rump one somehow has finally reduced in size after two years. I haven't given her tumeric for a couple months.
> Worth a shot to supplement with, and it isn't risky.


I am having this same issue with my GSD. Thunder is a Service Dog with the Vet Dogs Veterans K-9 Corps. I was feeding my dogs Blue Buffalo Wilderness Salmon. Mentioned here was that Salmon Oil was the cause for the zits on the GSD. I want to make sure this isn't misstated. Does in contribute to the zits or does it help with the zits?

I had not had this issue with his previous food, so I changed the food back. I also started him on a coat medicine, but the coat medicine contains salmon oil....so.... help please.
The Vet told me it is an issue that the dog will have for life and that I will just have to deal with them. He is 3 years old, and has not had them before. Currently there are no other little bumps under his skin. I get the same goo out of them. Same description as given here. One was bad and had a half inch scab by the time it healed. They have lessened since the food change. I was getting one a week or so.

Thanks,
Broken Sailor


----------

